# Audio Components -RCA Connectors, Jacks, Caps etc...



## GoldExchange (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello all,

Anyone have any experiences with GP audio components? thickness of the plating? an estimate of how many grams/ozt can be recovered per 100 lbs? 500 lbs? 1 ton? (any amount would be helpful, I'd like to get an idea before I go get a ton)

Some GP audio components include:
Video/Audio AV cables?






RF Shield Caps?





RCA connectors? jacks? plugs? sockets? (female? vs male?)













Gold plated copper RCA caps? (These look like they have a thick layer)





Sorry for the multiple images, I figured it would save everyone the trouble of googling for them. Thank you for reading and any advice would be highly appreciated! :mrgreen: 

-GE


----------



## Geo (Mar 20, 2012)

very low grade flash plating.not worth paying for unless you can get them for next to nothing.big heavy base metal piece with a very light coating of gold.i dont have yield information but it cant be very much per pound.if the material is free its worth processing, but barely.

the fourth picture is the better over all,but still heavy and bulky brass.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ideal candidates for stripping cell. Not very high yields.


----------



## macfixer01 (Mar 21, 2012)

patnor1011 said:


> Ideal candidates for stripping cell. Not very high yields.




Yes the gold color is mainly for show to help justify the exorbitant prices Monster and some others charge for their cables.

macfixer01


----------



## GoldExchange (Mar 23, 2012)

Geo said:


> very low grade flash plating.not worth paying for unless you can get them for next to nothing.big heavy base metal piece with a very light coating of gold.i dont have yield information but it cant be very much per pound.if the material is free its worth processing, but barely.
> 
> the fourth picture is the better over all,but still heavy and bulky brass.



Thanks Geo,

So is it safe for me to assume that most if not all audio components are made with similar low grade flash plating?


----------



## Geo (Mar 23, 2012)

that is correct.almost all consumer grade audio and video cable ends will be flash plated.the exception will be mill spec military or medical grade, and it will be easy to tell the difference when you see it. the appearance will be a deeper more dull gold color.the pieces in the picture look so white because you can see the nickel coating beneath the gold. that's right, the gold is so thin you can see through it.


----------



## GoldExchange (Mar 23, 2012)

Geo said:


> that is correct.almost all consumer grade audio and video cable ends will be flash plated.the exception will be mill spec military or medical grade, and it will be easy to tell the difference when you see it. the appearance will be a deeper more dull gold color.the pieces in the picture look so white because you can see the nickel coating beneath the gold. that's right, the gold is so thin you can see through it.



Will be on the look out for military and medical stuff, thanks  Btw, you can't see through the plating, i'm looking at some right now. it was probably the condition of the light being used while that picture was taken which made it really really really lighter.

GE


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 23, 2012)

You will get pretty good color and coverage of gold at about 5 microinches. That's about 8 cents worth of gold per square inch. On that type material, I wouldn't count on it being better than that. It may even be worse than that.


----------



## joem (Mar 23, 2012)

Geo said:


> that is correct.almost all consumer grade audio and video cable ends will be flash plated.the exception will be mill spec military or medical grade, and it will be easy to tell the difference when you see it. the appearance will be a deeper more dull gold color.the pieces in the picture look so white because you can see the nickel coating beneath the gold. that's right, the gold is so thin you can see through it.



Ok I have been saving these off of wires I trim for scrap yard cash, I compared rca jacks to some usb connectors. The rca are bright and very shiney, the usb are dull , darker, richer gold coloured, and do not reflect as much light.


----------



## Geo (Mar 23, 2012)

normally, the duller the luster on plating means thicker plating. if you could peal the gold off one of those RCA jacks in a sheet, you could read a news paper through it. remember the space helmet visors? thats gold plating and the astronaut can see through them perfectly well.normal 24K gold can be hammered by the average person to a thickness of .5 micro-inches. 1 gram of gold can be hammered 1 meter square.


----------

